# LED Driver



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

I just recently got a LED driver to power a couple LED's but ran into a little problem, how do you wire it? It has "L" and "N" i tried wiring a normal cable to it but when i went to try the driver on the LED it blew the LED.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

L stands for Line
N stands for Neutral

Normally these notations are for AC power, so it sounds like you might have wired the driver backwards.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Is there any way of finding out which is the L and N on a plug? I was under the impression when you look at the socket, the left slot is the neutral anD the right side is the Live and the circle is the ground.

Would you have a diagram i can follow?



50seven said:


> L stands for Line
> N stands for Neutral
> 
> Normally these notations are for AC power, so it sounds like you might have wired the driver backwards.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

How many leds were you testing with? I recall reading that others have had similar experiences: how many leds is the driver rated for? If you only hooked up one, any potential that you inadvertantly overdrove it causing it to blow? I seem to recall reading that you need to have all the leds in the circuit? That said google the driver and get specs are your best bet


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

your right! i overloaded the led, i only hooked up one, and the min was 7-8 leds in series. such a newbie mistake lol. Thank you for the help you guys!



df001 said:


> How many leds were you testing with? I recall reading that others have had similar experiences: how many leds is the driver rated for? If you only hooked up one, any potential that you inadvertantly overdrove it causing it to blow? I seem to recall reading that you need to have all the leds in the circuit? That said google the driver and get specs are your best bet


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Squeege84 said:


> Is there any way of finding out which is the L and N on a plug? I was under the impression when you look at the socket, the left slot is the neutral anD the right side is the Live and the circle is the ground.
> 
> Would you have a diagram i can follow?


On a polarized plug (almost everything sold now days) the larger of the two blades is the neutral, the smaller is the load/line, (and if applicable the round pin at the bottom is your ground). Your outlets should be wired this way, but may not be if someone made a mistake when installing them.

Diagram (upper left):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:NEMA_simplified_pins.svg


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Next time just try licking them one at a time to see which one is the load


----------

